# EKG  Documentation - Does anyone know



## TAOSA (May 2, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find an official rule on minimum documentation requirements for 93010?

It is my understanding there must be a minimum of three findings listed, but can't find this in writing.

Thanks,
Tiffany


----------



## Mojo (May 2, 2011)

Hi Tiffany:

From https://www.highmarkmedicareservices.com/policy/mac-ab/l27490-r10.html:


At a minimum, interpretations should include appropriate comments on rhythm, rate, axis, acute or chronic changes, and a comparison with the most recent tracing (if available). Appropriate measurements must be mentioned if the purpose of repeated ECGs is to monitor the effects of a given parameter, e.g., the QT interval. ECGs that are electronically read must be over-read, corrected and signed.


----------



## TAOSA (May 3, 2011)

Thank you so much!  That is exactly what I was looking for.


----------

